# My TK11 - BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED



## righty (Jun 30, 2008)

I am all amped up. My light was shipped on time.

I will try and post some pics asap!!!

Righty


----------



## primox1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Thinking about getting one too.
Im looking forward to your pics/review.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

same, but I'm UK so won't get it for a few days.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Requesting comparison beamshots against comparative lights in your collection  .


----------



## righty (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

All I have so far is
Malkoff Devices Universal
FenixP1D CE Q5 180 lm

ordered TK11 and Dereelight DBS, should get this week.


----------



## kdrocks (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

I'm in Malaysia and already got my TK-11 last night from local distributor.

Its my first ever high performing light and all I can say, 225 lumens turbo mode caused tears (of joy) in my eyes.

New head/bezel design does not allow for body clip but that should not be much problem. Just need to find a nicer holster than the one supplied in sales package.

I'm unable to post beam shots but it shouldnt go far from Tk-10. Due to the reflector used, could be some difference though but I'm no pro to comment.

Hope we can have some tech review on this one soon.

Cheers,
kdrocks


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

I was looking at this light at the Fenix Store as I have a lot of 18650 batteries. They say only protected cells can be used? Anybody know why? I am aware that they are protected from over charging and discharging below a certain voltage, but am not sure why non protected cells do not work. It is also a little disappointing that the cells do not charge in the light, like my Wolf Eyes Guider. 

Mike


----------



## WadeF (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



mikekoz said:


> I was looking at this light at the Fenix Store as I have a lot of 18650 batteries. They say only protected cells can be used? Anybody know why? I am aware that they are protected from over charging and discharging below a certain voltage, but am not sure why non protected cells do not work. It is also a little disappointing that the cells do not charge in the light, like my Wolf Eyes Guider.
> 
> Mike


 
It probably doesn't have an over discharge protection circuit built into the light. Also they maybe worried about ther user's safety, liability, etc.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



mikekoz said:


> I was looking at this light at the Fenix Store as I have a lot of 18650 batteries. They say only protected cells can be used? Anybody know why? I am aware that they are protected from over charging and discharging below a certain voltage, but am not sure why non protected cells do not work. It is also a little disappointing that the cells do not charge in the light, like my Wolf Eyes Guider.
> 
> Mike



It has no discharge protectetion, and if your run the battery dry, your can throw the battery out (LiIon must not be discharged completely).


----------



## Jarl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

The boost circuit will keep drawing power from the 18650, regardless of whether it would damage it or not.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Mine's on it's way to New Zealand (along with a Zebralight H50)... I use 18650s a lot though I was a little disappointed to learn CR123s will rattle in the TK11. I'd be using primaries for long trips etc.


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



righty said:


> I am all amped up. My light was shipped on time.
> 
> I will try and post some pics asap!!!
> 
> Righty


 
Did you order from fenix-store? If so, what shipping method did you use? Mine was pre-ordered from them with USPS Priority Mail and I received an email on the 30th saying it had shipped. But when I check the USPS receipt number they gave me there has been no movement on it. It just says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on June 30, 2008 to expect your package for mailing."

:hairpull:


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



Ray1968 said:


> Did you order from fenix-store? If so, what shipping method did you use? Mine was pre-ordered from them with USPS Priority Mail and I received an email on the 30th saying it had shipped. But when I check the USPS receipt number they gave me there has been no movement on it. It just says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on June 30, 2008 to expect your package for mailing."
> 
> :hairpull:


 
USPS Priority Mail does not really track packages. It will probably say that until you get it delivered. UPS will actually let you know where your package is and where it was at any given time. You pay more also!! . If you live in the US you should get your package in 2-3 days.

Mike


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



mikekoz said:


> USPS Priority Mail does not really track packages.


 
Not in real-time like UPS, but they are updated every evening showing the most recent facility the package has left.


----------



## righty (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Yesterday was a challenge. We had a huge fire at work and I spent half the day dealing with the fire and water damage.

I was so tired when I got home. My new TK11 and a DBS were waiting for me in the mail!!! I put the batteries on the charger(with an automatic shut off) and went to bed!:mecry:

I did, however, wake up in the night and go outside for about 5 minuets and play around(perform official tests) with the lights. I compared it to my DBS and my Malkoff Universal(at 7.2v).

It is the most excellent light that I could use for EDC. I have been carrying my Gladius in my left leg pocket of my Carhart pants. I will be carrying my TK11 now.

I could easily light up the fence at the end of my street(about 140 yards) with the TK11. I relly like the shape of the beam. It is just the right balance between spread and throw.

I am working the next few nights and I will try to get some beam shots posted on the weekend.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Nice 

Now I just have to wait... come on post!


----------



## kageneko (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Ditto! I'm anxiously waiting for mine. I've already ordered 3x 18650s from AW and an Pila IBC charger JUST FOR the TK11. I'm hoping I have a nice surprise waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

yes, beam shots please.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



righty said:


> I did, however, wake up in the night and go outside for about 5 minuets and play around(perform official tests) with the lights.



That's dedication!


----------



## socalrunner (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

does anyone know if it is possible to use 2 - rcr123's in this light?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



socalrunner said:


> does anyone know if it is possible to use 2 - rcr123's in this light?


Good question, I'll check. I know the TK10 can.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

The T1/TK10's buck circuit is easily capable of 10V+, so even if the buck has been toned down for the TK11, it should still do 8.4V. At the very least, it can do 7V as that's what 2xCR123A are fresh out the packet.


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



socalrunner said:


> does anyone know if it is possible to use 2 - rcr123's in this light?



TK11 uses the same baterries as TK10 but can use 18650 too. IMHO two RCR123 batteries can be used in TK11 same as in TK10.

btw, this is my first post. and sorry for my english


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Yes, but question is if it can use *R*cr123. 
Other question is, why would anyone want to run RCR123 when you can use 18650? 

btw. :welcome:


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

i replace my post before i see your answer  sorry..


----------



## Krakenbound (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



righty said:


> .... I have been carrying my Gladius.... I will be carrying my TK11 now....I could easily light up the fence at the end of my street(about 140 yards) with the TK11. I relly like the shape of the beam. It is just the right balance between spread and throw.



Thanks for that info. That is the focus of my own analysis for my use of the TK11: can I use it as a replacement for my duty carry Gladius? My Gladius is only tacticaly capable out to about 30 yards, yet I like it's spill and throw pattern. If I could get a similar patern (or better) from the TK11 along with twice or more the tacticly effective throw distance, I think I'd be willing to give up the Gladius's nifty switching and reliability and try the TK11. Any opinions on that?

(btw... I define "tacticly efficiant" as being able to overwelming illumnate and identify a human dressed in dark or camo clothing...guess I should break out the light meter so I can define that in technical terms, eh?).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Most lights dedicated to a single 18650 will not tolerate much over 6 volts or so. Not sure what type of circuit is being used. Could be buck/boost, and that would be ideal, but not for two Li Ion's.

Bill


----------



## Jarl (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

bullzeyebill, we know this one must tolerate over 6V since it can run off 2xCR123A which are 7V fresh out the packet.

Mine still hasn't arrived- D10 or TK11 . Now I have to wait for the monday post >.<


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Fresh CR123 has around 3.3V but under load it drops almost instantly below 3V.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



Jarl said:


> bullzeyebill, we know this one must tolerate over 6V since it can run off 2xCR123A which are 7V fresh out the packet.
> 
> Mine still hasn't arrived- D10 or TK11 . Now I have to wait for the monday post >.<



I did not read the specs on the TL11, but if it is going to be regulated with a single Li Ion then it will not be regulated with 9 volts. I was speaking of the T11 when I posted earlier.

Bill


----------



## kageneko (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

okay, got my tk11 today. BRIGHT and HEFTY, built like a tank, and feels like it could really do some damage if you use it as a striking tool. Yes, there is a slight donut around the hot spot, but I have found this to be the case with several smooth reflector flashlights, and it doesn't bother me that much. Me LIKE!


----------



## righty (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Had a chance to get up on the roof at work last night.

I enjoyed watching a few fire works for 5 minuets.

My TK11 would light up anything within 125 yards very well. It could be seen on items 200 yards out.

It got a bit warm after 10 minuets, so I went to low mode for a few minuets and it was cool again in 5 minuets. It was not hot, but I did notice the heat after 5 minuets.

I am very pleased.
Righty


----------



## kdrocks (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

I work at a service desk but yet carry this light as my EDC (its my first light really).

An electricity outage last week gave me the chance to really try out my tk-11.

I think i scared away a few brats whom might have naughty ideas in the dark. 

They're easily 100 meters away when I spotted them (one was wearing white shirt).

Heck, its pretty useful. Now i have a reason to check my tire pressure every morning ( I leave work when its still dark) with the 60L general mode (i now find its too bright. might alarm my neighbors thinking I'm a thief or something).

Now need to move on to other light. With UB2 coming out, i find 225L isn't enough.

I'm just lumen crazy. That just me.

Cheers,
kdrocks


----------



## unique (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Beam shots pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## righty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*

Here ya go














Righty


----------



## primox1 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS ADDED*

good beam shots. looks amazingly bright :devil:


----------



## righty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS ADDED*

Click on picture to watch this Video


----------



## Citivolus (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS ADDED*



righty said:


> Click on picture to watch this Video



Your neighbours must hate you 

My wife freaks out if the spill from one of my lights hits a neighbours house, not to mention the spot.

Do you happen to have a light meter handy?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## righty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I am new.

Please tell me about light meters???
Cost?

Righty


----------



## unique (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS ADDED*

Thanks a tonne for those pics! Its looks brighter and the throw looks brighter and more better then my TK10. I have to be honest, I found that the TK10 does not have that much of a great throw.


----------



## tazambo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Nice video.
Can you do one with something else to compare it to?
Or simply more comparision beam shots.

Surefire P60 (60 lumens incand)?
Surefire E2L (60 lumens led)?
Something else around 100 lumens?

Regards
Dave


----------



## righty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

.


----------



## Citivolus (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



righty said:


> I am new.
> 
> Please tell me about light meters???
> Cost?
> ...



No need to run out and buy one, I just wondered if you had one handy as the throw looked decent when you were panning around. I wondered where it placed as compared to the TK10 and similar offerings as far as throw.

Meters can be expensive unless you have the knowledge to build your own, but even then it will need calibration to produce valid results. Adding a light meter probe to my data logging digital multimeter cost me less than $5 in parts (white ping pong ball, photocell [digikey part PDV-P8107-ND], wire, silicone sealant), but I still use my EA30 when I'm going to quote the numbers. Additionally, I have to do a data transform on all numbers to convert them from resistance in ohms to intensity in lux (in my case I=((R/80)^(-2))*C, where C is a pre-calculated constant, R is resistance in ohms and I is intensity in lux).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



Citivolus said:


> Additionally, I have to do a data transform on all numbers to convert them from resistance in ohms to intensity in lux (in my case I=((R/80)^(-2))*C, where C is a pre-calculated constant, R is resistance in ohms and I is intensity in lux).


 
You've just given Righty a dizzy spell. 

Me, too, for that matter... 

:nana:


----------



## Krakenbound (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

The beam shots and video convinced me... I'll order one up! Thanks!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I just tested my TK11, but the neighbors were still up so it was very quick. NICE!! more flood that I expected, and more throw than I expected. I liked the placement of the Low output relative to the high, for use outdoors. In doors the light looks good, but outdoors it really shines.

My spare parts kid did not come with a flat-ring to replace the Anti-Roll ring, it seems like they are not doing this for the TK11. I find the anti-roll ring just a little too annoying without gloves. I wish it was shaped like the anti-roll stop on the PEU Tubes for the P3D. The ring and the tail cap don't seem to tighten up snug together, was the TK10 like this? 

No battery rattle with an AW18650.

The Deerlight CL1H feels better in the hand as it is slightly longer and has no ant-roll ring digging into my hand. The anti-roll ring is sharper than the bezel, I'm going to try and reverse the ring. I'll probably be able to adjust my grip eventually, or work something out out. I must say my only concern right now is that the light is not that comfortable to hold. The small size of the TK11 will make it very easy to pocket. 

I hope to test more... but as far as output goes it looks like a real winner for me. I think we may have a great general purpose all-round 18650 powered light _(I know it says it's tactical)._

Overall good job Fenix on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## kurni (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



righty said:


>



TK11 definitely focus the light better; P1D has brighter spill but much less hotspot.


----------



## Khaytsus (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Has anyone compared the TK11 to the TK10? I'm a little disappointed in the throw on the TK10, so I'm curious how they compare side by side.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



StandardBattery said:


> My spare parts kid did not come with a flat-ring to replace the Anti-Roll ring, it seems like they are not doing this for the TK11. I find the anti-roll ring just a little too annoying without gloves.



DAMN! I wish I'd known that before ordering. The first thing I was going to do is take that ugly hunk of metal off.


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



StandardBattery said:


> My spare parts kid did not come with a flat-ring to replace the Anti-Roll ring, it seems like they are not doing this for the TK11. I find the anti-roll ring just a little too annoying without gloves. I wish it was shaped like the anti-roll stop on the PEU Tubes for the P3D. The ring and the tail cap don't seem to tighten up snug together, was the TK10 like this?



Really? It didn't come with the copper spacer? FenixOutfitters and LA Police Gear list this light as having copper spacers. I wonder/hope if/that you were just unfortunate (sorry) and didn't get one, or if fenix-store doesn't sell them with the spacers.

This light almost looks perfect but that tactical grip ring doesn't look comfortable (hope standardbattery's not getting a spacer was just a fluke). And I'm curious about the switch. The rubber boot seems to stick out really far, is it a decent firmness or is it really mooshy (like the first batch NDI's, if anyone knows what I'm talking about) ?


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

My TK11, also purchased from fenix-store, did not come with a spacer.


----------



## digitaldave (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Shame. Looks like I'll be waiting for the TK12 then... .


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

What? No spacer! I'm glad I canceled my TK11 pre-order now, that is a deal breaker for me...


----------



## LukeA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



4sevens said:


> Good question, I'll check. I know the TK10 can.


So what's the report? 

And, sorry if it's been explained before, but why no natural version?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today!*



LukeA said:


> So what's the report?
> And, sorry if it's been explained before, but why no natural version?


I've asked them this before. The only answer I received was "not at this point."
I'll ask again.


----------



## unique (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



digitaldave said:


> Shame. Looks like I'll be waiting for the TK12 then... .


When can we expect this? How long did it take for the TK11 to come out after the TK10?


----------



## digitaldave (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



unique said:


> When can we expect this? How long did it take for the TK11 to come out after the TK10?



LOL, I have no info about the next model after the TK11, I was just making the point that I won't be buying the TK11, I'll wait to see what the future holds. Or go back a model and get the TK10. IMO, leaving the replacement ring out was a major mistake by Fenix - I know it's intended to be a 'tactical' light, but it's a bit daft to force users to have the tactical grip ring, especially since so many people will be buying this for general use, not necessarily for tactical use. Apparently, Fenix are good at taking on board feedback from users, so here's hoping for the next model...

Dave.


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



digitaldave said:


> LOL, I have no info about the next model after the TK11, I was just making the point that I won't be buying the TK11, I'll wait to see what the future holds. Or go back a model and get the TK10. IMO, leaving the replacement ring out was a major mistake by Fenix - I know it's intended to be a 'tactical' light, but it's a bit daft to force users to have the tactical grip ring, especially since so many people will be buying this for general use, not necessarily for tactical use. Apparently, Fenix are good at taking on board feedback from users, so here's hoping for the next model...
> 
> Dave.



It's possible that leaving out the spacer ring wasn't a mistake by fenix but rather a choice by fenix-store.com to help bring down the price. Other distributers claim to have the spacer ring, but their TK11s cost more and don't have free shipping. I'm just speculating though.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

If fenix sent the TK11 with a spacer ring, what would four 7's gain by removing them from the packages? (apart from a big pile of spacer rings! )


----------



## robbied (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Is there anything that compares to the TK11 in terms of output, runtime, build quality and price? I can't find anything so this I will probably pick one up soon.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

TK10?


----------



## robbied (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

As far as I know the TK10 doesn't take 18650 cells which is what I would use with the TK11 because they provide significantly better runtime.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



robbied said:


> Is there anything that compares to the TK11 in terms of output, runtime, build quality and price? I can't find anything so this I will probably pick one up soon.




If you do, ask for a spacer ring.


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



Jarl said:


> If fenix sent the TK11 with a spacer ring, what would four 7's gain by removing them from the packages? (apart from a big pile of spacer rings! )



... ummm ... OR 4seven's might have opted for fenix to ship him packages without spacers because they cost him less? So he can sell it cheaper


----------



## digitaldave (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

You do know that Fenix-Store isn't the only place selling the TK11 without the spacer? So if the decision was to not include the space ring to save money, it's down to Fenix them selves, not 4sevens. AFAIK, when the first info about the TK11 came out, it listed the spacer ring as an accessory, however it subsequently disappeared from the list on many sites, but some other sites still listed it. If you are in any doubt, I'm sure if you contact those people listing it with the ring, they will confirm that it in fact doesn't include the ring.

Dave.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I just heard back from Fenix. All TK11's do not include the ring.
They didn't tell me why. I will ask if we can get some to carry in our store
separately.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Grrr... got a customs letter today "hahaha, we're ripping you off to the tune of $25".

4sevens, you need a code you can write in the comments box- like, if you write, "really nice light!" then the value is marked as $20 and a gift


----------



## cobminor (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Jarl,

Why didn't you get one from Flashaholics in Somerset, they are in stock and arrive quicker.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Even with the customs charge, fenix-store actually ends up, like, £2 cheaper (how screwed is that?). Plus great customer service, 4sevens being a known dealer and a great reputation, unlimited lifetime warranty, etc.


----------



## cobminor (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

That explains it.

I am thinking of getting a Fenix, how long did yours take to arrive?, from ordering.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Pre-ordered, so takes 9 or 10 days. This did take longer than normal- I ordered some E01's and they arrived in just under a week. It's not quick by anyone's standards, though. I'm guessing there was some delay for customs for this one.


----------



## cobminor (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I am seeing a head to head here with the TK11 and the smaller Dereelight model, anyone got both?


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



4sevens said:


> I just heard back from Fenix. All TK11's do not include the ring.
> They didn't tell me why. I will ask if we can get some to carry in our store
> separately.



That'd be awesome if you can do that.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



4sevens said:


> I just heard back from Fenix. All TK11's do not include the ring.
> They didn't tell me why. I will ask if we can get some to carry in our store
> separately.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I could not have posted earlier and prevented wild speculation. I also contacted Fenix (very nice and quick responses). As 4sevens says they have no option right now but to try and get a ring from the TK10. 

I had not contacted 4sevens or fenix-store about it yet, because although it might look cool on a black light, I'm not convinced it's a real solution. The balance and size of this light is such that it needs a ring. I would love to see a kind of PEU style ring made, or some ofther design that is better thought out for the size of this light. The supplied ring would be great on a much bigger light. So right now I'm taking a wait and see approach.

*As far as the "light" is concerned, I love it.* It's still painful though to grab the CL1H and then grab the TK11, it just seems like ergonomics was not considered. I think someone designed it on a computer and had it manufactured. No Prototype.... but then there was already the TK10... so I don't know what happened.

*Now on to the the Bitz...* now this is a light that feels great. Just one sharp edge on the attachment point.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

My light arrived, and got through customs without a bill (despite my also getting two 18650s, an H50 Zebralight and some other small accessories).

I like the light, though while I've never had a problem with rings on my beam on any of my lights being bad enough to bother me, the big off centre ring on the TK11 is damn ugly. :green:


----------



## shahzh (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Just got my TK11 just now, solid definitely. I guess the tactical ring can be replace with 2 big o-ring if you don't like it. Will wait tonight to really test it. Mine has the off centre ring too. The tint is a bit warm (yellow) compare to T1 and Jet3 which is also a Q5.


----------



## NeoDeo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Hey guys! I saw that Fenixtactical had the TK11 in stock ready to ship. They include the copper spacer ring in their included accessories with the flashlight. I emailed them asking if this really was the right included list with the spacer ring and all. This is their reply:

"Yes, our boxes include all the products you mentioned - in fact that is how the light equipped by the manufacturer - no seller can remove those things from the packaging - that is why it is just another way of marketing which some companies using to attract buyers - the boxes and its content for this light are identical no metter where you buy them.

Sincerely,

Alex Palen

Fenix Canada"

Dont know what to get from that but they do confirm to include the spacer ring with the TK11.


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



> Yes, our boxes include all the products you mentioned - in fact that is how the light equipped by the manufacturer - no seller can remove those things from the packaging - that is why it is just another way of marketing which some companies using to attract buyers - the boxes and its content for this light are identical no metter where you buy them.


 
Well, obviously this isn't entirely accurate since several of us have the TK11 and no spacer. I don't believe that other distributors are removing the spacer from the boxes. What would they gain by doing that? A drawer full of spacers?


----------



## harddrive (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Yeah sounds a bit sus. I wonder if Alex Palen really checked or just assumed that the ring was in the box because it was with the TK10?

And while we are speaking of the TK11 when are we going to see some complete reviews?? Surely someone has done some runtime testing, output comparisons using different batteries etc???


----------



## twang (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I just got my tk11 from fenixstore.com

but it also is off center. is there a way to fix it?
or an alternative solution?


----------



## fenixcanada (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Hello there,

I have to offer my cincere appology to the candlepowerforums community - I made a mistake by assuming (not personally checking) that the spacer in TK11 package is not included by the manufacturer.

We made all necessary changes to our web site to reflect correct information.

Sincerely,

Alex Palen

Fenix Canada
Please visit www.fenixtactical.com for all your flashlight needs!


----------



## harddrive (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

:welcome: 

Thanks for taking the time to clear that up Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## harddrive (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



4sevens said:


> I just heard back from Fenix. All TK11's do not include the ring.
> They didn't tell me why. I will ask if we can get some to carry in our store
> separately.



Thanks 4Sevens. Any chance you could try and convince them to produce some black rings to match the body color?


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



fenixcanada said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have to offer my cincere appology to the candlepowerforums community - I made a mistake by assuming (not personally checking) that the spacer in TK11 package is not included by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


 
Your site also states that the TK11 comes with a body clip, allen wrench and two spare screws. The TK11 does not come with these accessories....there is no place on the TK11 to screw on a body clip.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



Ray1968 said:


> there is no place on the TK11 to screw on a body clip.



That's a relief!


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

hey all i've just ordered my TK11 from fenixtorch here in the UK it will be here by tuesday, waiting to save some more funds to buy 18650 and charger but for the meantime i will be using primary cells, i heard someone say that they rattle inside and does anyone have a runtime graph of the TK10 and 11 together. cant wait for the mailman now

An whats this thing with being offcentre, what is offcentre the tactical ring and is this a manufacturing fault or designed like that


----------



## zband (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

I think he meant that the actual LED emitter was off center in the base of the reflector. That kinda sux, considering that it is a rather expensive light.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

damn i hope mine isnt


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

The beam is off-center (at least mine is). Here's a pic:


----------



## zband (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Considering I just dropped 80$ on it, I'm not going to be happy....

Geez, quality control....


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



harddrive said:


> Thanks 4Sevens. Any chance you could try and convince them to produce some black rings to match the body color?


I will ask.


Ray1968 said:


> The beam is off-center (at least mine is). Here's a pic:


Is the LED off-centered? Or the die inside the LED? If it's the die (which often
is the case) then it's a Cree QC issue.  

Another matter, the smooth reflectors accentuates any deviation from the 
center axis - even if it's withing tolerances. The textured reflectors help
to cover slight variations, but you lose out on max throw. You can't have
both 

Anyway, anyone who is not happy with their unit please contact customer
service.. thanks


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

a few photos of my TK11 on concrete


----------



## shahzh (Jul 14, 2008)

*My TK11*

I've decided to replace the tactical ring with a couple of o-rings.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My TK11*

very nice indeed, enjoy!


----------



## PayBack (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My TK11*

I'm leaving the threads exposed and doesn't bother me too much... yet! Luckily I might be able to get hold of a ring from a TK10 or a friend will make me one on his lathe. 
What were they thinking leaving out a replacement ring?? :tinfoil:


----------



## unique (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Great pictures! Cant wait for a proper review of this light comparing to the TK10!


----------



## harddrive (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



unique said:


> Great pictures! Cant wait for a proper review of this light comparing to the TK10!



I agree. There are so many reviews of the TK10 but I am yet to see one complete review of the TK11 with runtime graphs etc. I got sick of waiting so I just went ahead and ordered one anyway.


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

at first - sorry for my english. ive never learn this language and is not as good as it would be but i believe you can understand me... :duh2:

first impression was bad. switch was creaky and for this reason i completely disassemble/decompose it and give high-viscosity silicon lube to switching mechanism and deoxit gold to contacts for better conductivity. now it feels more precisely.

the off-centre rigny beam is ugly... but after couple days is no problem to tolerate this ugly but little problem and outdoor is almost not visible and throw is realy great!

missing copper ring is a big mistake in this expensive mark but i not want it. i purchase this light to have a tactical flashlight not a tank with "wedding-ring" :laughing:

rotating the head to switch between high and low require adequate force, which is great for me and feels better and more stable. 

now after few days this is my favourite light!

at night i can make some beamshots with comparison to L2D-Q5 and add here. 

:thanks: for your patience to read my bad english :wave:


----------



## harddrive (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Thanks Suivant. I really enjoyed the photos you posted too!


----------



## BST07 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

Mine seems to be slight off centered aswell. Hopefully I can RMA it


----------



## hubbytuby (Jul 14, 2008)

*TK11 spacer ring*

I understand that nobody is shipping out the spacer ring with the light. Can you take out the tactical grip ring and beable to use the light without it?


----------



## unique (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

A lot of people seem to be getting this off centre problem. Has anyone reported this to fenix?


----------



## harddrive (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TK11 spacer ring*

Yes.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TK11 spacer ring*

It was not necessary to start a new thread for this. I'm merging it with the existing one.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TK11 spacer ring*

Got a customs letter today. Thieving buggers >.> (and yes, I can say that. The customs charge due to tax is $12, (fair enough) and the customs fee they charge for doing it is $16... what the hell?)


----------



## mikejanz (Jul 14, 2008)

I have had my TK-11 for approx two weeks and I love this light. Mine also has a slight off center LED but I can live with it. It has great throw and much more spill than I anticipated. I expected to also receive a replacement ring and was surprised when it was not included. I will purchase one when and if they become available, but other than that, this is one GREAT light. 

Mike


----------



## robbied (Jul 15, 2008)

How is the holster? Anyone have any pics of it? Does the tactical ring make it difficult to holster/unholster it?


----------



## harddrive (Jul 15, 2008)

robbied said:


> How is the holster? Anyone have any pics of it? Does the tactical ring make it difficult to holster/unholster it?



If its the same as the TK10 one (I imagine it would be) then the holster is ok but nothing to rave about. Holstering is not to hard with or without the tactical ring. I Like like bezel down carry on a duty belt and I am yet to find a bezel down option for the TK10/11.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: TK11 spacer ring*



hubbytuby said:


> I understand that nobody is shipping out the spacer ring with the light. Can you take out the tactical grip ring and beable to use the light without it?



I'm using my light without the tac ring. There is some exposed thread so could look better, but it's bearable to use without it (it's horrible to hold with it on for me).

To whomever asked about the rattle on primaries. I read about this on an Aussie site, but am using primaries now (couldn't wait for my 18650s to charge) and there is no rattle with Battery Station primaries unless you shake it sideways hard so it's not a problem


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*



StandardBattery said:


> The ring and the tail cap don't seem to tighten up snug together, was the TK10 like this?


 
Yes, same as TK10. I have TK10.


----------



## mrq (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Fenix shipped my TK11 today! BEAM SHOTS & VIDEO ADDED*

can anyone post a picture of tk10 and tk11 side by side? any size difference??


----------



## Chowser (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe they're the same size and the TK11 is hollowed out a little more for the 18650 batteries?

Wish I knew the TK11 was coming, I just bought the TK10 recently, but I have plenty of 18650 batteries sitting around and I prefer the longer run-time on the 18650s since I might actually be stuck out in the woods for more than an hour and a half. It's easier to carry 18650 spares than 123 spares. 

Wonder if I can hollow out the TK10 body or are they planning on releasing the TK11 body?

I'm assuming everything else is the same (lamp, switch)


----------



## Jarl (Jul 17, 2008)

The driver for the TK11 is different- it's buck/boost, rather than just buck, so you need to buy the TK11. You can use a 17670 in a TK10, but you get the low battery flashes fairly quickly in high mode.

What I'm interested in is a 2x18650 body for the TK10. Anyone?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarl said:


> What I'm interested in is a 2x18650 body for the TK10. Anyone?



Ask here http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=78


----------



## djblank87 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of the TK11 side by side with a 6P? 

Thanks.


----------



## zband (Jul 18, 2008)

I just received mine and the emitter was pretty much in the middle. Shes a thrower! What other people are are saying is quite true about the donut from the throw of the light.


----------



## Jauno (Jul 18, 2008)

I made runtime test with Pila 600P cell, took the output results from lightbox every half hour and here the results:
Time: % from starting output:
0,30h 91 % 
1,00h 83% 
1,30h 75% 
2,00h 71% 
2,30h 65% 
*2,45h 49% *
3,00h 15%...and dying...

Pretty much same as Fenix charts except i did get 29% output dropping after two hours, but Fenix get "only" 17%.

It seems that every 3,7v-6v Cree Q5 lights have more or less dropping at output when running single li-ion..
Am i right?


----------



## desertrat21 (Jul 18, 2008)

*This is a review I wrote for a reptile conservation group I belong to called Herp Conservation Unlimited. The review was catered more to a portion of the audience that isn't as savvy with regard to flashlights as most of the people here. I thought it might be helpful for folks here too though.*


The new Fenix lights are in. I ordered the new TK11. I really like the new body style. It's better on ergonomic and engineering levels and also in the fact that it's bored out to accept 18650 rechargeables. The color temperature's more neutral than my cool TK10 and I like that very much. It's got two brightness levels like previous T-series models with 225 bulb lumens on high and 60 bulb lumens on low.





The reflector on the TK11 is smooth. It's designed to be more of a light thrower than the "floody" TK10. The smooth reflector does show some pretty distracting circular artifacts that the orange peel reflector in the TK10 does not. I tend to prefer the floodier lights so this may not be distracting to and may even be preferred by some people.
Reflectors of both the TK11 (left) and the TK10 (right):




Beamshot of the TK11 - neutral tint, but with some slightly lopsided concentric circular artifacts due to the smooth reflector:




Beamshot of the TK10 - a cooler, but softer and more floody beam with much better sidespill (hard to appreciate from the photos) and a soft-edged spot:




It's important to note that the color temperature of LEDs typically varies between and even within batches. Although my TK11 is more neutral and my TK10 more cool, it's entirely possible to get versions of each light with cool, neutral, or warm (more unlikely due to the nature of diodes) LEDs.
The 200m throw of the TK11 may be better suited as a vehicle-based herping tool, while it's brother the TK10 would be more suited for field herping (although it's excellent for longer distance purposes as well). I put a call in to Daniel at Fenix Outfitters to see if the TK10 and TK11 heads are interchangeable so that the capability of using rechargeables could be conveyed to the fabulous floody TK10 head. I'll let you know what I find out.

_Update: the heads for the TK10 and TK11 are not interchangeable due to the 18650 adapted circuitry of the TK11_

One thing's for sure... no matter which of these two lights you prefer, you can find what you're looking for with either of them.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Hi. Thanks for this good site. I have been reading it for some time but this is my first post.

I just got a Fenix TK11 and I just love it. I can't believe how bright it is, I can light up telephone poles over a block away. The beam is useful all the way to the end of my block, not sure how far that is but it seems very far for a light that is so small. I bought rechargeable 18650 batteries to run it but I haven't killed a battery yet. In case you are wondering I got the Tenergy 2600 amh batteries. they seem to be OK so far.

My question is about decline in brightness during the run time of the battery. I read in one of the posts that the persons TK11 had a loss of brightness right from the start down to 50% at 2 hours. As I said I haven't had the light long enough to kill a battery and I haven't noticed an dimming yet. I thought that this flash light was supposed to be regulated to maintain a constant 225 lumens for 2+ hours. I have read that this light contains something called a buck/boost circuit that will keep the out put constant. I don't understand. I have some very nice Dinotte led bike lights that are regulated. When I tested my batteries a while back to see what my run times were I didn't see any drop in brightness after three hours of 600 lumens output per light. I thought that's what a regulated light should do. I did keep a nice high powered fan on them the whole time because I know Dinotte Says you will get some dimming if you let the lights get hot. In fact Rob at Dinotte says to turn them off or on low if you are not moving.

If I keep my TK11 cool it should be the same right? Regulated means regulated right? I want a flash light that works the same as my bike lights and as I said they don't dim at all through the life of the battery pack, at a certain point the low battery indicator will come on and the light will flash. I usually only use my flash light for 5 to 10 minutes at a time.

If this light isn't regulated the same way as my bike lights please let me know. I still have time to return it I think. 

Any education you guys can give would be much appreciated.

I just want a flash light that will always be at the same brightness when I go to use it until the battery needs to be recharged. I have been using a L.E.D. Lenser for about 2 years. It has been and still is a good light but I don't like the way it just slowly dims. That's why I wanted to buy a regulated flash light.

Thanks in advance for any info you guys have.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Juano. I was just wondering did you have a fan or anything else cooling your TK11 when you did your run tests? Did the light get hot?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

:welcome:

It depends on the true (not just advertised) battery capacity you are using, but the light will drop out of regulation when it's is close to being depleted, somewhere between 2 and 3 hours on high. The TK11 should not noticeably decline in output during runtime until the very end when it needs a fresh battery.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Marduke, unfortunately not:



Jauno said:


> I made runtime test with Pila 600P cell, took the output results from lightbox every half hour and here the results:
> Time: % from starting output:
> 0,30h 91 %
> 1,00h 83%
> ...



This agrees with my tentative conclusions drawn using a couple of lights to compare. I'm disappointed with the lack of decent regulation on these lights- fenix are normally really good with regulation.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Thanks Marduke for responding. I am glad to hear that. I want to find out as soon as possible because I can exchange it for another light I think.

I don't want to though because I really love it. It is so bright and throws so far.

I read a lot of posts about which batteries are best to buy, and I know AW are considered best but how could I pass up the Tenergy batteries at the price Battery Junction has them for. I figured even if they only last 2 hours I will be happy for the price.They look nice and I can see the circuit board so figure the are protected.

Thanks again.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*



Jarl said:


> Marduke, unfortunately not:
> 
> 
> 
> This agrees with my tentative conclusions drawn using a couple of lights to compare. I'm disappointed with the lack of decent regulation on these lights- fenix are normally really good with regulation.


Yeah its a bit of a downer and has put me of buying the TK11. I think I'd prefer a DBS.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Thanks Jarl, that's the post I read too. What's your opinion? Should I send it back for a different light? what would you recommend? I want something comparable as I really like how bright this light is and how solid it feels.

Please any one feel free to chime in. I really want to be happy for the long term.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

if i were you i would hang on to it, im saying that because i got mine a few days ago, running on primary cells at the mo which is handy because 80% of lights are 123A size powered, hopefully getting my 18650 in mail tommorow


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Hey guys I just looked at a runtime/lux graph for the TK11 provided by the fenix store on their TK11 page. (I will try to post the link). It looks like a drop of 83% at the 2.5 hour mark. That would mean 183 lumen, maybe I can live with that I don't know I will have to see how bright that is. I will try to do my own tests I guess.

https://www.fenix-store.com/popup_image.php?pID=497&image=3


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Sorry I made a mistake in my last post. That should read 83% at 2.00 hour mark.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

IMO it's not great, and I'd be much happier if they ditched CR123A support and just went for 18650 with decent regulation. However, there's no way I'm returning mine. I love the beam too much. It's about as close to perfect for night riding as I'll ever get IMO. If someone comes up with a better driver with the same beam, I'll buy one. Until then....


----------



## unique (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

So far reading the posts here, I was really looking forward to the TK11 though my biggest put offs with this light would have been the hot spot being off centre, the rings around the hot spot and also regulation.
My TK10 is just very smooth but one thing I dislike about the TK10 is the throw which people here keep saying the TK11 throw is very good...

edit: when can we find the TK12? (And I aint joking) 

How long did it take for the TK11 to come out after the TK10?


----------



## Jarl (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

The beam is really not as bad as everyone is making out with their white wall beamshots. The off centreness/rings are unnoticeable in use.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 19, 2008)

i did a comparison between my P3D and tk11 last nite walking the dog, i could spot the dog an extra 30 odd feet further away then the P3D, its a great thrower and it has just the right amount of spill to see what your stepping on


----------



## zband (Jul 19, 2008)

From my understanding the the tk10 had a textured reflector eliminating the ring artifacts but decreasing its throw. tk11 has polished reflector increasing its throw but introducing artifacts. So it looks like throw vs no artifacts: cant have both!

as for its regulation - I thought it had a buck/boost system which is pretty advanced! Am I wrong? 2hrs on high and 12 hours on low is pretty good for light!

What light can output that amount of light and have better run times?


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 19, 2008)

I talked via e-mail with Matt at Battery Junction (good customer service) and I feel confident that for me, the way I use the flashlight I think I will be happy with my TK11. I use my light sporadically and if I can get a bright light for 2 hours that will probably last me a month.

I really like this light, no I love it. Compared to the L.E.D. Lenser I have been using it is amazing. 

My led is slightly off center too. I can only see it at distances of 10 to 15 feet or less. It really doesn't bother me though. I looked down in the reflector and it looks like some pretty tight tolerances. I mean for the price I think they are doing a good job. I would complain if it was a $200 or $300 dollar Surefire. At that price I would expect absolute perfection. Like I said outside in actual use I cant see it at all. 

Now I think I can see where the rings and artifacts come from. I can see what I think are machining marks and rings on the surface of the reflector. I think if the surface was polished smoother or made of glass you wouldn't have these. I'm not sure what the reflector is made of but it looks like machined and polished metal. It really doesn't matter to me though I cant see them when I use it.

I am very happy to use a nice size rechargeable lithium ion battery. I have a three batteries so I should not have to charge very often. I like the way they will keep their charge when sitting unlike the metal hydride batteries I've been using.

Thanks to everyone for your replies.


----------



## BBL (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking at Jaunos runtime numbers, it seems to me the regulation with li-ion is not really present. Especially the linear drop in the first 90min is somewhat weird. I cant image that a light with direct drive would look much different.

What do you guys think, is this normal or maybe a problem with the electronics?


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 20, 2008)

*tailstand a TK11*

how can i teach my TK11 to tailstand.

This is the only thing that i have found that bugs me, if only Fenix had made the switch shorter,

any suggestion, anyone modified the switch to a shorter version


----------



## robbied (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: tailstand a TK11*

This light would suit me except for its rather strange and poor regulation for 18650's


----------



## zband (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I cant find the TK11 on the 4sevens.com site anymore. Unless they moved it temporarily for site maintenance...


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 21, 2008)

zband said:


> Hmmm, I cant find the TK11 on the 4sevens.com site anymore. Unless they moved it temporarily for site maintenance...


https://www.4sevens.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=tk11&x=0&y=0


----------



## unique (Jul 22, 2008)

Why isnt the TK11 on fenix-store anymore? Are both websites the same owners? Why has the TK11 gone up $1 on 4sevens?


----------



## iluvflashlight (Jul 22, 2008)

does the tk11 have low battery indicator


----------



## zband (Jul 22, 2008)

iluvflashlight said:


> does the tk11 have low battery indicator



Yes


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 22, 2008)

zband said:


> Yes


 
How does it indicate low battery power?


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, I just got an email from Fenix lights. They said that the TK11 doesn't have a low battery indicator.

They said that the light only has a constant 225 lumen output when you use the cr123 batteries. When you use the 18650 it will start to dim at about 3.9 volts. It will keep a constant 60 lumens with either battery. This is a little bit of a bummer but oh well. I read some where that the light must dim about 20% for you to be able to distinguish the drop, I don't know? 

According to the graph on the Fenix stores TK11 page you should be able to go about 2 hours to get a 20% drop. I hope so. I have been using my light quite a bit and the battery is reading 3.97 volts so I'm happy so far. Its still super bright. Fenix told me that 3.9 volts is the minimum needed to generate 225 lumens.


----------



## BBL (Jul 23, 2008)

trucker1964 said:


> They said that the light only has a constant 225 lumen output when you use the cr123 batteries. When you use the 18650 it will start to dim at about 3.9 volts.


That sound like it has a buck-only converter and starts to drop as soon as the battery voltage falls bellow the Vf of the led.

Besides that, Jaunos numbers indicate, that the output starts dropping right away.


----------



## iluvflashlight (Jul 23, 2008)

uhmm so how i got 2 different reply 
and furthermore some of the dealer state in their web that tk11 do have low battery indicator while others did not state???


----------



## zband (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats wierd- my instructions for the tk11 explicitly state that the light will flash several times when the battery gets low .

Reading the above post (email from fenix) I wonder if there is only a low battery indicator only on high mode, when the battery gets to 3.9v. I was left scratching my head after reading the instructions, which that when the light flashes several times (low battery) turn it to low and replace battery. Which begs the question- what if you on low?

Fenix needs to come clean on these details: battery indicator and regulation circuit.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 23, 2008)

The TK10 would flash rapidly (like PWM, but slower) when the batteries were running down, so you switched to low mode and changed them ASAP. It didn't flash on low mode.

AFAIK, the TK11 doesn't flash when using a li-ion (yes, I've discharged one in the TK11 on high mode) so it's hard to know if it's a leftover from the TK10 manual or if it only occurs with primaries.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Jarl. How long into your discharge were you able to notice a drop in brightness with your eyes? How long do you go before you feel like you want to change your 18650?

Ya things didn't seem to clear from my manual and what I've been reading on the internet thats why I emailed Fenix direct. I think its a good light for the money though. Even at a 30% drop in brightness its still pretty bright. I'm going to try and stop nit picking this light to death

Im looking at that Lumapower MVP. Looks cool but doesn't say any thing about being water proof. No water proof would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## zband (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you hit the nail on the head - nit picking. I'm very prone to do this prior to buying something but I bought the light on the assumption that it had a buck/boost circuit (now its debatable) and that it had a low battery indicator (possibly deleted in the tk11), in additions to other features. 

Despite these deficiencies I still like the throw of the light. However, if I would have read these concerns prior to purchasing this light I would have probably skipped over it. 

My battery is at 4.06 volts and I've been using here and there. I'll monitor the voltage and see if on high there is some sort of indicator. Maybe there was a mistake in the Chinese translation- "flickering" was suppose to mean "dimming"!


----------



## Jarl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the first time I took it out, on a 40 minute ride, there was a battery problem because I changed mid- ride (about 20 to 30 minutes use) as it had dimmed down horribly (comparable in throw to my L2D). Yesterday it got an hour of use on a single battery without dimming noticeably, again compared against the L2D. I'd guesstimate between an hour an a half and 2 hours before you notice it... taking it camping next week, so I'll really be able to test it then


----------



## zband (Jul 23, 2008)

trucker1964 said:


> Fenix told me that 3.9 volts is the minimum needed to generate 225 lumens.



I'm not too happy about that voltage considering I store my li-on 18650's at about 3.95-4.0, for added life cycles....


----------



## Jarl (Jul 24, 2008)

and I suspect that's 3.9V under load, rather than 3.9V resting.


----------



## zband (Jul 24, 2008)

Jarl said:


> and I suspect that's 3.9V under load, rather than 3.9V resting.



Geez I'm slowly leaning about all this stuff! I charge my li-on battery on the maha 777 plus. Theres a voltage indicator on the screen- the actual voltage during charging (via DMM on battery is a bit higher.) As the battery charges the maha's voltmeter creeps up. as it nears 3.95 - 4.0v I take the battery off and measure its voltage trying to get it near 3.95v. 

so I guess that would be resting voltage....


----------



## Jarl (Jul 24, 2008)

If you then put that battery in the TK10, and turn it on high, then the voltage will fall. When you turn the light off, the PD between the 2 contacts will increase. So a battery that's 4.2V (fully charged) can easily drop to less than 3.9V under a decent load, such as from the TK11.

this thread is a mine of useful information.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got back from three nights of camping. I really enjoyed my TK11 out in the woods. The throw is amazing. I could light trees up hundreds of feet away. It has really good spill in my opinion also. I used one of my Tenergy 2600mah batteries with a starting voltage of 4.2 volts and when I got home it read 3.83 volts. Thats pretty good I think. Thats 91% of my starting voltage and 98% of the 3.9 volts that Fenix says is required to produce 225 lumens. I used it a lot too. Maybe these batteries are really good because they are new. I'm happy with three nights and no noticeable dimming. It's a great light.


----------



## righty (Jul 26, 2008)

Well
I have had my TK11 for a while now. I to like it a lot. My only disappointment has been that it did not come with the spacer.

I love the throw and spill, and my run times are great with AW's 18650's.

Righty


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 27, 2008)

trucker1964 said:


> Just got back from three nights of camping. I really enjoyed my TK11 out in the woods. The throw is amazing. I could light trees up hundreds of feet away. It has really good spill in my opinion also. I used one of my Tenergy 2600mah batteries with a starting voltage of 4.2 volts and when I got home it read 3.83 volts. Thats pretty good I think. Thats 91% of my starting voltage and 98% of the 3.9 volts that Fenix says is required to produce 225 lumens. I used it a lot too. Maybe these batteries are really good because they are new. I'm happy with three nights and no noticeable dimming. It's a great light.



Under decent load the voltage drops pretty quickly from 4.2V to 3.9V and lower, so it will not stay in regulation for a long time. But from my experience a small drop in brightness is undetectable by a bare eye. 

3.83V without load means that the cell has only around 40-50% capacity left.


----------



## zband (Jul 27, 2008)

OK it seems that the general consensus is that TK11 has the same regulation as it its predecessor, the TK10, but the tube was modified to take the 18650 (cheap move Fenix). If the tk11 truly had a buck/boost circuit how would it change the current discharge graph ?


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Jirik. Could you or anyone explain how to understand the % of my batteries left. I'm new to all this. I would assume that with a circuit that switches the battery off at 2.5 volts that there would be more left. I don't know, like I said this is all new to me.

Also how does the Milli amp hour of the battery factor in. Does having a higher number mean that it stays at each voltage level longer?

Also there is another post I read where the poster said that they were told by Fenix that they could use rcr123 cells in their TK11. Wouldn't this mean that with an extension tube you could use two 18650? The 18650 and rcr123 are about the same voltage right?

Thanks for anything you guys can teach me.


----------



## zband (Jul 27, 2008)

No, you cant use 2 18650 batteries because each one of those cells are longer than a 123 cell- they wont fit.


----------



## trucker1964 (Jul 27, 2008)

If someone or Fenix made an extension tube to make the light longer woul that work?

Sorry I don't know how to attach a link to show you the post I read.


----------



## unique (Jul 29, 2008)

The reviews for the TK11 has been very slow. Does someone have pics comparing the TK10 throw and TK11 throw?


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 30, 2008)

http://light-reviews.com/fenix_tk11/

Review with runtime graphs. We can see clearly that it has only buck driver not buck/boost - TK11 runs direct driven using single Li-Ion (17670, 18650).


----------



## LiterLeaner (Jul 30, 2008)

After reading everyting I am glad I waited to do a bulk order again... Seems like a lot of small but "wanted" details were missed on this light?


----------



## Miracle (Jul 30, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> http://light-reviews.com/fenix_tk11/
> 
> Review with runtime graphs. We can see clearly that it has only buck driver not buck/boost - TK11 runs direct driven using single Li-Ion (17670, 18650).



hi,

what do you mean by 'direct driven'?

it will use the 17670 with no issues?


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 30, 2008)

You can use it but you won't get constant output on 'turbo' mode. It will drop gradually like on a graph (for 18650) in light-reviews.com review. Runtime will be at least 30 minutes shorter than with 18650.


----------



## Miracle (Jul 30, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> You can use it but you won't get constant output on 'turbo' mode. It will drop gradually like on a graph (for 18650) in light-reviews.com review. Runtime will be at least 30 minutes shorter than with 18650.



and if I use 2 x cr123 rechargables?


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 31, 2008)

You'll get constant output to the end of battery.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*



unique said:


> So far reading the posts here, I was really looking forward to the TK11 though my biggest put offs with this light would have been the hot spot being off centre, the rings around the hot spot and also regulation.
> My TK10 is just very smooth but one thing I dislike about the TK10 is the throw which people here keep saying the TK11 throw is very good...
> 
> edit: when can we find the TK12? (And I aint joking)
> ...


 
Same here. I got my TK10 but feel so tempted to get the TK11. But I would rather wait for something more magnificent when Fenix use more powerful LED that could produce up 900 lumens :twothumbs.

If I'm not wrong TK10 was released around March 26th and TK11 was released around end of June. So I expected TK12 would be out around end of October. Well, we'll see and I'll save my money in the mean time.:twothumbs


----------



## unique (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*

Same here!! Tempted for TK11, waiting waiting for TK12.


----------



## zband (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gasp*shock* is the fanboism for fenix dying?

Seriously, if you like the tk10 and wished it would be able to take a 18650 cell and throw farther your answer is the tk11.


----------



## Jarl (Aug 4, 2008)

If you liked the rock solid regulation of the TK10, then the TK11 isn't for you.


----------



## unique (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I guess its official. The TK11 is not worth it. It was a rushed job. None the less bit disappointed because I love my TK10 and was looking forward to the TK11 for its throw and was hoping it would be improved with less "imperfections"
I'm left out in the dark. Bring the TK12. :candle:


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a p3d q5 and love it and was thinking about a Tk10 but then the Tk11 came out and I was looking into that but after all this stuff about the regulation I think I will wait for the Tk12. I just love the thought of 900 lumens of light. And Btw, any ideas from Fenix when this will come out?:thinking:


----------



## hate2wait (Aug 7, 2008)

Perhaps something OT, but possibly useful information. This tactical Holster should be correct also for the TK10 and TK11.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 7, 2008)

Spacer rings are now available as an accessory, both black and orange.
https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22_85


----------



## blindingly (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if/when olive TK11's will be available? It appears they were offered at the beginning, but now only black seems to be available.

<edit> I just heard back from 4Sevens and they say the olive TK11's haven't been produced yet, but they are promised. As I wait for the olives to become available, maybe the mythical TK12's will be released.


----------



## perungestal (Aug 20, 2008)

I want both good throw and a fairly good spread so I can see what's around me and just not a dot in the dark.

The tk10 is better then the tk11, but how bad is the spread on the 11?

And when you fit CR123A in the tk11, will it make a sound due to the gap between the chassi and battery? (18650 is bigger, right?


----------



## roof (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the Fenix TK11 also, it's a super light. Very bright, ideal for in buildings and outside. I use the Lumapower MRV for distance beam.

A good light for his price :thumbsup:


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine TK11 has much better regulation than that one on the light-reviews. Maybe just luck on a low Vf LED?




Next week I'll make more tests with other 18650 batteries.


----------



## etc (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Question about run time and brightness of my Fenix TK11*



Jarl said:


> IMO it's not great, and I'd be much happier if they ditched CR123A support and just went for 18650 with decent regulation. However, there's no way I'm returning mine. I love the beam too much. It's about as close to perfect for night riding as I'll ever get IMO. If someone comes up with a better driver with the same beam, I'll buy one. Until then....



It's good to have the ability to accept either CR123A or 18650.

But if I get one, I will almost certainly run 18650 in it.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2008)

I've measured runtimes with other batteries. The regulation clearly depends on quality of your batteries. Please note that solarforce 2400mAh is unprotected. I don't have any AWs now so I can't test them.







Runtime in general mode is 18 hours of flat regulation with trustfire 2500mAh. Imho that is pretty impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright guys and gals, can the TK11 beat either my BOG Q5 or my Malkoff M60 in throw? 

I have had my BOG and Malkoff for some time but want something with more throw, I know the BOG has a MOP reflector and the Malkoff and Optic but would like to here from someone who has compared the the TK11 to the BOG or Malkoff. 

Thanks.......


----------



## syed73 (Sep 7, 2008)

Got the TK11 at a local distributor on saturday. It really lives up to its name, Tank! I also got the slight offcentre of the hotspot. It only annoys me when i flash it on a wall within the house but outside no issues though. Great throw. Absolutely outperform my current light, the Romisen NC-R3 P4. I am waiting for my NC-R3 Q5 which i ordered from shiningbeam. Will compare it with the TK11.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> Alright guys and gals, can the TK11 beat either my BOG Q5 or my Malkoff M60 in throw? ...


 
I can't answer that question, but it sounds like you might want to look at the Olight M20 which as been shown to out throw the TK11. 

Any reason you don't want to try Deerlight DBS v2 (throw king)? Maybe the new MRV-SK for which beam shots won't be available until next week?


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I can't answer that question, but it sounds like you might want to look at the Olight M20 which as been shown to out throw the TK11.



Can you post a link? So far I've seen only comparison with Fenix T1. But TK11 has better throw than T1. I would expect that M20 and TK11 would be pretty close in throw department.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 7, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I can't answer that question, but it sounds like you might want to look at the Olight M20 which as been shown to out throw the TK11.
> 
> Any reason you don't want to try Deerlight DBS v2 (throw king)? Maybe the new MRV-SK for which beam shots won't be available until next week?


 
I have had a DBS, Tiablo A9Q5 and Spear. I'm not looking for another one like those, I want a SF 6P size light I can carry on duty that out throws my current 6P's with BOG Q5 and Malkoff's. 

I will just pickup one and if it does not out throw my other lights I will post it on B/S/T.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Can you post a link? So far I've seen only comparison with Fenix T1. But TK11 has better throw than T1. I would expect that M20 and TK11 would be pretty close in throw department.


Sorry, I can't find it, maybe it was that comparison with the TK1 I saw and I missread it. As I have the TK11 and was interested in how the two compared. It could have been on another forum as well, but that is less likely. If I find it I will post, if not I'm sure we'll have a TK11 comparison here very shortly.


----------



## wish82 (Mar 14, 2009)

hellp i've bought a new tk11 r2 240 lumen led that accept both cr123 and recheargable 18650.

Now i have 2 18650 2600mAh 3,6-4,2v

and 2 cr123 900 mha.

I want to know if this Tk11 accept the Rechargabe CR123 because i have not read this in manual, on the site, or in other palces. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## sardian (Mar 14, 2009)

wish82 said:


> hellp i've bought a new tk11 r2 240 lumen led that accept both cr123 and recheargable 18650.
> 
> Now i have 2 18650 2600mAh 3,6-4,2v
> 
> ...


 
If you look at the link below you'll see that you can use CR's, RCR's, and 18650's.

So to answer your question, yes you can use RCR123's (Rechargable CR123's).

Link: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=650


----------

